# Amadeus ascolti super, Striscia la Notizia affonda



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2019)

È una stagione d'oro per *Amadeus*, che a febbraio condurrà il 70esimo Festival di Sanremo. Da quando è alla guida del gioco *Soliti Ignoti*, in passato condotto dal grande Fabrizio Frizzi, ha fatto tornare Rai 1 alla leadership nell'access prime time dopo il crollo di ascolti di Affari Tuoi nel 2017 che ne ha sancito la chiusura.

A pagarne le spese è *Striscia la Notizia* che, se negli scorsi anni, almeno resisteva contro la concorrenza, quest'anno sta soffrendo parecchio e molte volte realizza *ascolti molto bassi*, al di sotto del 18%. Per questo motivo, il programma di Canale 5 ideato da Antonio Ricci ha prolungato la sua durata facendo iniziare la prima serata, molte volte, quasi alle ore 22:00.

Il dato di ieri, martedì 12 novembre, è la conferma dell'exploit del programma di Amadeus, che ha realizzato 5.990.000 spettatori con il 22.7% (seguito dal film tv Enrico Piaggio con protagonista Alessio Boni, che ha fatto 5.690.000 spettatori pari al 23.9% di share), mentre Striscia La Notizia continua ad andare male con 4.336.000 spettatori e share del 16.4% (seguito dalla prima tv del film Caccia al Tesoro che ha realizzato 1.913.000 spettatori pari all’8.1% di share ed è stato addirittura travolto da Il Collegio su Rai 2 e battuto da Le Iene su Italia 1).


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2019)

Contentissimo per Amadeus!


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È una stagione d'oro per *Amadeus*, che a febbraio condurrà il 70esimo Festival di Sanremo. Da quando è alla guida del gioco *Soliti Ignoti*, in passato condotto dal grande Fabrizio Frizzi, ha fatto tornare Rai 1 alla leadership nell'access prime time dopo il crollo di ascolti di Affari Tuoi nel 2017 che ne ha sancito la chiusura.
> 
> A pagarne le spese e *Striscia la Notizia* che, se negli scorsi anni, almeno resisteva contro la concorrenza, quest'anno sta soffrendo parecchio e molte volte realizza *ascolti molto bassi*, al di sotto del 18%. Per questo motivo, il programma di Canale 5 ideato da Antonio Ricci ha prolungato la sua durata facendo iniziare la prima serata, molte volte, quasi alle ore 22:00.
> 
> Il dato di ieri, martedì 12 novembre, è la conferma dell'exploit del programma di Amadeus, che ha realizzato 5.990.000 spettatori con il 22.7% (seguito dal film tv Enrico Piaggio con protagonista Alessio Boni, che ha fatto 5.690.000 spettatori pari al 23.9% di share), mentre Striscia La Notizia continua ad andare male con 4.336.000 spettatori e share del 16.4% (seguito dalla prima tv del film Caccia al Tesoro che ha realizzato 1.913.000 spettatori pari all’8.1% di share ed è stato addirittura travolto da Il Collegio su Rai 2 e battuto da Le Iene su Italia 1).


.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2019)

Almeno uno diverso, in particolare per Sanremo.

Tanto l'anno prossimo riprenderanno il colored Carlo Conti, che ha chiamato il figlio Matteo...


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Novembre 2019)

Preferisco sempre vedere striscia alla sera, però è diventato un programma troppo pesante, ormai dura più di un'ora e guardarlo tutto da proprio la sensazione di un programma infinito.
Amadeus simpatico per carità, ma i soliti ignoti è proprio una cavolata


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Preferisco sempre vedere striscia alla sera, però è diventato un programma troppo pesante, ormai dura più di un'ora e guardarlo tutto da proprio la sensazione di un programma infinito.
> Amadeus simpatico per carità, ma i soliti ignoti è proprio una cavolata


A me piace, alla fine si basa sull'intuito, non è affatto male ed Amadeus lo presenta alla grande. L'unico difetto è che secondo me lo hanno troppo inflazionato, dovrebbero alternarlo con altro (possibilmente non il gioco dei pacchi), ma giustamente la Rai lo tiene lì perchè ogni anno fa sempre più ascolti. 

Striscia è diventata veramente pesante, sono d'accordo con te. Almeno abbiano la decenza di togliere Greggio e Iacchetti e dare più spazio a Ficarra e Picone che gli danno le piste.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Novembre 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Almeno uno diverso, in particolare per Sanremo.
> 
> Tanto l'anno prossimo riprenderanno il colored Carlo Conti, che ha chiamato il figlio Matteo...


Penso che se andrà bene, Amadeus un altro anno se lo fa, come da tradizione.

Attenzione però al nuovo idolo della sinistra, Alessandro Cattelan che quest'anno i grillini volevano metterlo al Festival, nonostante sia un conduttore di Sky.






Fortunatamente la Lega che è alla direzione di Rai 1, con l'appoggio di tutti i conduttori Rai, ha evitato la porcata.


----------



## admin (13 Novembre 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Penso che se andrà bene, Amadeus un altro anno se lo fa, come da tradizione.
> 
> Attenzione però al nuovo idolo della sinistra, Alessandro Cattelan che quest'anno i grillini volevano metterlo al Festival, nonostante sia un conduttore di Sky.
> 
> ...



Sto menteCATTo già mi stava sulle palle prima. Ora che so che è amico di Pippo Franco, mi sta ancora più simpatico...


----------



## fabri47 (10 Dicembre 2019)

*Super botto di Amadeus ieri. Soliti Ignoti oltre 6 milioni di spettatori ed il 22% di share, Striscia ferma al 17% e 4,6 milioni. Numeri che raramente si vedono nella fascia preserale.*


----------

